# Anybody Try To Use Tapatalk?



## Bones816 (Jun 6, 2018)

I use Tapatalk when using my smartphone on a couple other forums.  I haven't been able to use it for this forum.  Anybody else try or have success?


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope, I’ve not been successful either.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 6, 2018)

No, I’ve never tried it.  May need to post this in another thread concerning website glitches.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2018)

As I mentioned in your other post, I'm pretty sure Tapatalk is not supported on this new platform.
It was on the old one.
Al


----------

